# Meaning of Namikaze Minato



## uchiha_ryousuke (Aug 25, 2007)

anyone care to share the translation of the name Namikaze Minato and also Kushina since Uzumaki means spiral which relates to the whirlpool village hence the connection. Oh and ps anyone know what happened to Sai i didnt even notice he disappeared anyone care to point out what chapter he was last seen.


----------



## Dean Ruborn (Aug 25, 2007)

What I said, on another thread:


Densus said:


> Nami means "wave."
> Kaze means "wind."
> And Minato means "port."



EDIT: I don't know what Kushina means so I used google translate using "くしな" and the output is "Paragraph"...


----------



## akaasher (Aug 25, 2007)

brothers then, i wonder who his father is? i hope it ain't pain


----------



## FitzChivalry (Aug 27, 2007)

Question answered. Recycling.


----------

